# Christmas Dinner What to fix?



## Taylor Jo (Dec 20, 2008)

My husbands daughter, her husband, 2 teen age daughters, and an 11 year old son are coming to dinner Christmas day. They're into health food and are VERY picky, yet they eat out a lot. They eat meat, but make EVERYTHING from scratch. LAST Christmas I fixed a HUGE Ham dinner with all the trimings. They hardly ate a bite. I was NEVER so near tears in my whole life. This was my first year here in Mo and in Ca my family gobbled my food up and always wanted more.

SOOO this year, I want to FIX something SIMPLE..... NOT a lot of work, but don't know what to fix. ANY ideas? I'd really appreciate it. It doesn't have to be a meat, could be a casserole or soup, or what ever, I don't care, I just don't have a clue as what to fix. It's getting near and I've got to get the stuff bought.

My husbands daughter is VERY bossy and is a KNOW it all, I have a VERY difficult time being around her. She's NOT a positive person. They have horses and goats and I have minis therefore I KNOW NOTHING!!!!!! I just want a peaceful easy meal. Thanks, TJ


----------



## Miniv (Dec 20, 2008)

How about ROAST BEEF? You can do baked potatoes OR, I make Yorkshire Pudding instead........both require gravy. I serve a hot mustard on the side for the beef, or people ask for the gravy on it instead........A salad and vegie on the side.......And a dessert. It's all much easier than a turkey dinner, IMO.

If you want to know about the Yorkshire Pudding recipe, let me know. It's EASY!!!! And everyone I've served it to loves it.


----------



## Taylor Jo (Dec 20, 2008)

I "thought" of that but the only roast that I could afford is to expensive. The kind "we" like the chuck roast, they wouldn't be caught dead eating. Like I said "they're" picky. I think your idea is great though. Boy it sure sounds good. I wish they would eat the chuck roast your meal sounds perfect. PICKY, PICKY!!!!!! Thanks for your idea. TJ


----------



## GOTTACK (Dec 20, 2008)

Baked ziti- you can get all the ingredients "organic" (Organic is all I am able to eat and drink and it's a real pain but thats the way it has to be anyway). Best of luck...

Lisa


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Dec 20, 2008)

What about a simple grilled chicken dish as the entree (garlic and herb, lemon pepper, etc) with fresh seasoned vegetables, new potatoes, and a nice tossed salad? All healthy and easy to make from scratch, and you can always call and ask what kind of vegetables they like. You can serve something simple but heavier like crackers, cheeses, and dips on the side. Not very traditional I know, but if they're still picky about it at least you've got plenty of good leftovers for a casserole.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 20, 2008)

TJ,

My first thought was call them and tell them to stop on the way (at a drive-through or whatever) and get whatever they want for themselves!



But I know you're too nice for that, so how about the baked or grilled chicked idea? They can pick their veggie. Or you can just have what YOU and your hubby like and they can get over it. The problem is (yes, I'm sticking my nose where it doesn't belong) your daughter-in-law is a PITA. And she always will be (sadly) and no matter how hard you try, you're probably not going to please her. She doens't want to be pleased, she wants to b$tch about stuff!

Good luck. You're going to need it sweetheart.


----------



## SampleMM (Dec 20, 2008)

What about fixing lasagna. It's easy and not too expensive. You could have a nice big salad and garlic bread too.

Good luck.......I've been in your shoes and it isn't fun.



Some people just have a hard time being happy and I'll never understand that.


----------



## Jill (Dec 20, 2008)

Reading the replies, I'm like 50/50 with the grilled chicken dinner idea OR just an all out pig out good traditional holiday food and you and your husband telling each other _"mmmm... this is SO good"_ (like really laying it on thick) all through the dinner while they either eat, or not



OH!


----------



## loveminis (Dec 20, 2008)

I would make a nice green salad with organic veggies, Chicken, garlic potaoes (yum!), gravy, and some good bakery rolls.... OR how about Enchilaldas ?


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 20, 2008)

Vote #2 for Lasagna

and enjoy yourself and ignore her remarks the best you can

and try not to care what they think, to me it's their personality problem

makes good leftovers if they are sooooo picky they can go hungry

Sorry your holiday is spoiled by such an ignorant brat

Lori


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 20, 2008)

Well since you already know they're gonna be a PITA and probably not want whatever you decide to fix, I think you should just fix what you and your hubby want. If they eat it ok, if not they can get themselves something on the way home. The holidays are too stressful to worry about whether adult guests are going to eat what you serve. Fix what you want and relax and enjoy your meal.


----------



## Taylor Jo (Dec 20, 2008)

SampleMM said:


> What about fixing lasagna. It's easy and not too expensive. You could have a nice big salad and garlic bread too. Good luck.......I've been in your shoes and it isn't fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people just have a hard time being happy and I'll never understand that.



I think you HIT on it SampleMM. THOUGHT about the Chicken like Parmela suggested, but that was to much I think like turkey and they eat a lot of chicken, (they kill their own) so I'll go with the lasagna. I can make it ahead and I know how to do it. I thought about the Zita too, but was afraid to screw it up. This I know how to do. Didn't even think about it. AND if they don't like it TOOOO bad. It won't be like a WHOLE bunch of different dishes to make, just simple.

Thanks everyone for you help. You don't know how I've been stressing over this. Now you've helped me resolve it. REALLY, REALLY appreciate it, makes me sure miss my family back home where my cooking was appreciated. Of course, I know my husband appreciates it and that's what counts. He'll eat it..... Hugs to you all, TJ


----------



## Wee Mite Miniatures (Dec 20, 2008)

Ask your husband. It could be that they are used to some traditional meal for Christmas Day.

If I was served lasagna on Christmas I would be very disappointed. Our traditional Christmas dinner is turkey, potatoes, meat stuffing, Turnip, squash, etc. When we have people over for the holidays, if they ask what they can bring I always ask them what they would miss the most if it was not served. If it is not on my menu I ask them to bring that.

You could not go wrong with a fresh organic turkey.

Then again if they are eating out a lot they are not as picky as they let on to be.

PS you may want to edit your original post. If the daughter were to find this site it would be a whole new family feud.


----------



## tnovak (Dec 20, 2008)

UNstress for the holidays......either she can bring the main course, or make what you and your husband like, and ENJOY!!!!!!!! I'm making dinner for a houseful of relatives.....all the trimmings and goodies, but our families love everything I make! Stuffed turkey with wine gravy, mashed potatoes, candied sweet potatoes, buttered corn, deviled eggs, cranberry sauce, potato salad, oleves, pickles, and a real cheesecake! And there's lots of homemade cookies!!!! Choc. chip, Mich. rocks, starlight mint, and pineapple cupcakes. We are feasting, and whoever goes away hungry.....can stop at Burger King on their way home.

Just common courtesy and manners.....when you are invited to someone's home for a meal, you keep negative comments to yourself and enjoy what is being offered graciously. That girl needs some manners.


----------



## Marty (Dec 20, 2008)

You poor thing. Did you ask them what in tarnation they will eat? Dang, I hate when that happens.

I would do something different I guess.

I think I would instead of making a dinner, make a buffett of all kinds of finger foods including orderves such as crackers and cheese, those stupid little weeners, pigs in a blanket, buffalo wings, hot rolls, stuffed celery, olives, cucumbers, a relish dish, stuff a bread/spinach dip, with sides of whatever you feel like, salad bar stuff and soup. If they can't find something they like then screw it.

Merry Christmas Taylor Jo and hang in there kiddo


----------



## Leeana (Dec 20, 2008)

But what about you, shouldn't you like what your fixing too?





I guess i just could not picture christmas without the turkey...dressing....you know, the good stuff



. I just love Christmas and Thanksgiving, that smell of turkey lingering threw the house at 5:00 in the morning



.

I'd ask your hubby what his family did for christmas dinner when he was younger too, maybe do a little bit of what "you like" and what "they like" that way both partys can enjoy christmas dinner


----------



## chandab (Dec 20, 2008)

Taylor Jo said:


> I think you HIT on it SampleMM. THOUGHT about the Chicken like Parmela suggested, but that was to much I think like turkey and they eat a lot of chicken, (they kill their own) so I'll go with the lasagna. I can make it ahead and I know how to do it. I thought about the Zita too, but was afraid to screw it up. This I know how to do. Didn't even think about it. AND if they don't like it TOOOO bad. It won't be like a WHOLE bunch of different dishes to make, just simple.


Add a tossed salad and a loaf of garlic french bread and you have a whole meal. Sounds wonderful, can I come?





I can't remember what we did for meals on Christmas when I was a kid, but... Before I got married it was just Mom and me for Christmas (what family we have is too far away), and we'd have crab for dinner. Since, I got married; we do Christmas Eve at his folks' house, and have breakfast for supper (eggs, hashbrowns, and ham or bacon). And, Christmas morning at my Mom's where we have brunch (usually eggs, hashbrowns and ham or bacon). Who cares what you eat, as long as you are together.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Dec 20, 2008)

I love lasagna, heck I love any food. My husbands parents say they love the fact that I will eat ANYTHING they serve. I'll eat vegetables from their garden, and deer they hunt and butcher, and even if Im not 100% in love with how his mother prepares something, I eat all of it, and thank her.

We don't do lasagna for Christmas dinner at my parents house, however we do lasagna at my "second mothers" house (not mother in law) when we do our Christmas gathering. I look forward to it every year. She has PITA family, which is why she now serves lasagna at this holiday get together. It's usually Lasagna, rolls, tossed salad, lil smokies made in a sauce that consists of BBQ and 1 tbsp grape jelly, a shrimp ring, and some type of crab dip or cheese ball for something to munch on.


----------



## djskid (Dec 21, 2008)

AppyLover2 said:


> Well since you already know they're gonna be a PITA and probably not want whatever you decide to fix, I think you should just fix what you and your hubby want. If they eat it ok, if not they can get themselves something on the way home. The holidays are too stressful to worry about whether adult guests are going to eat what you serve. Fix what you want and relax and enjoy your meal.


I totally agree with AppyLover2!

I'm an extremely



picky eater (ie. I don't eat vegetables....haven't purposefully in over 25 years)...and I'm the first to admit it. I would probably be your worst dinner guest-I love the traditional turkey meal...but the only thing I eat is a bun (with butter, not margarine) with white turkey meat (can't have any dark spots) and lots of salt!! It gets a little annoying when people try to get me to eat something else- "don't you want some potatoes" "you'd better try some stuffing"...if I wanted it, I would already have some on my plate...I know what I like so leave me alone! Did I mention that I'm picky?!



To me, if you like the turkey dinner, go for it-the lasagna wouldn't be something I'd eat and it limits the alternatives (if they don't like the turkey, there'd be other things that they could make do with).

I would never expect someone to cook something special for me...cook whatever you want and if they don't like it they can either host next year or do what I often do...stop somewhere on the way home!


----------



## Minimor (Dec 21, 2008)

If they eat a lot of chicken then I would go with roast chicken or turkey (unless you or your husband dislike chicken/turkey?)--it's something they ordinarily like and so might eat it...

I would expect them to not eat lasagna....maybe I'm wrong and it's their favorite dish, but I find that is something you either like or you absolutely won't eat. Quite honestly if I went to someone's for Christmas and was served lasagna, I would excuse myself & find the nearest Chicken Delight & order dinner there.

MA--Yorkshire pudding? Ick. That ranks right down with lasagna for me! so no, not something "everyone" loves.

I'd go with traditional meal with a bit of variety--turkey (or chicken) two kinds of veggies, lettuce salad, potatoes, perogies, fresh buns, jello salad, pickles, gravy, cranberry sauce.

If they normally eat chicken but refuse it at your place then they're just being rude, not "picky eaters"


----------



## Taylor Jo (Dec 21, 2008)

Well the last time I did the "traditional" thing and I worked my butt off and I had all this left over food cause I fixed this huge amount thinking they would eat a lot. Cause they do eat out, and I've seen them eat at home too. BUT, when they didn't, well it hurt my feelings. That was a first for me. I asked my husband about the lasagna and he was cool with it. He just doesn't want to see me go to a lot of work and not have them eat it like last time. He's VERY supportive. If they're dissapointed and don't like it OH WELL. I can handle a 12x13 dish of lasagna in my fridge and I can freeze 1/2 of it. Plus, seeing how she's into health food I'll tell her to bring the salad that way they can have what they want in it. She said, the Christmas eve they were going to have leg of lamb that they killed. SO I don't really feel to bad. Sure I MISS the traditional meal cause I'm a big Christams person and this will be my first Christmas NOT doing it unless we go somewhere, but I'm not going to kill myself over people who won't eat it either.

I wish we could be closer cause most of my friends live HOURS away from here and it's hard. I'm used to give and take relationships and I just don't understand but who am I. I agree with the post about probably editing it as it would hurt her feelings. BUT, I can't imagine her coming on here. I've told her about it when she had a pony/mini but she ignored me. I told her, OH YOU SHOULD GO ON LB, you'd LEARN sooo much and everyone is soooo great and soooo supportive.... It fell on deaf ears just like EVERYTHING else I've ever mentioned so I don't say anything anymore. I'm NOT a pushy person. You take it or leave it your choice. Thanks to those who added post I really appreciate it. I DON'T tell them their PICKY.... I'm telling YOU they're picky..... Yet like I said they eat out. I KNOW it doesn't make sense to me either..... BUT, they're real picky when they eat out. TJ


----------



## My-Lil-Pony (Dec 21, 2008)

There is no worse way to spend a dinner then with know- it -alls who try and make the whole world center around them.

I would make what you and your husband like and do not mind having leftover. You can ask them if there is a side dish they prefer that way they have something to eat and you can do the work and enjoy for yourself and your husband. At least being a bit prepared for it this year might result in your feelings being a little less hurt.


----------



## StellaLenoir (Dec 21, 2008)

maybe veggie lasanga? Or a small reg lasanga and a veggie? Good Luck!!


----------



## Neil (Dec 21, 2008)

Taylor Jo said:


> My husbands daughter, her husband, 2 teen age daughters, and an 11 year old son are coming to dinner Christmas day. They're into health food and are VERY picky, yet they eat out a lot. They eat meat, but make EVERYTHING from scratch. LAST Christmas I fixed a HUGE Ham dinner with all the trimings. They hardly ate a bite. I was NEVER so near tears in my whole life. This was my first year here in Mo and in Ca my family gobbled my food up and always wanted more.
> SOOO this year, I want to FIX something SIMPLE..... NOT a lot of work, but don't know what to fix. ANY ideas? I'd really appreciate it. It doesn't have to be a meat, could be a casserole or soup, or what ever, I don't care, I just don't have a clue as what to fix. It's getting near and I've got to get the stuff bought.
> 
> My husbands daughter is VERY bossy and is a KNOW it all, I have a VERY difficult time being around her. She's NOT a positive person. They have horses and goats and I have minis therefore I KNOW NOTHING!!!!!! I just want a peaceful easy meal. Thanks, TJ


The next time you serve a ham dinner with all the trimmings give me a call and I will be there. It is one of my favorite meals. In fact, I served that several weeks ago for a group of my friends. It was well received and they all took food home. Hams are on sale today so I will be off to buy several while the price is down.

Since your husbands family seem to be so pickie about what they eat I suggest a potluck and they can bring their favorite foods and you can provide the location and charming company.


----------



## Miniv (Dec 21, 2008)

Neil said:


> Since your husbands family seem to be so pickie about what they eat I suggest a potluck and they can bring their favorite foods and you can provide the location and charming company.


Now that is a GREAT idea!!! And your contribution is only what YOU and Hubby like!


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Dec 21, 2008)

I agree with Neil and since our family has grown to grandchildren and their significant others, here is what I do as there will be 17 here for dinner Christmas Eve. I used to do the sit down meal with all the fixins now each family brings their favorite main dish and a dessert, I do the orderves and also a main dish and dessert. When they arrive we put it all on a long table we eat buffet style and just enjoy each others company as for leftovers everyone takes food home with them to have for Christmas drop ins and vacation week since there is only my hubby and I here. Everyone helps and feels they are contributing and it makes for an interesting combination of foods and usually there is always something everyone will eat picky or not. No one has ever complained as it is about the fellowship of sharing a meal NOT what we eat. Very non stressful too.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Dec 21, 2008)

I just finished browsing cooking.com and epicurious.com for ideas - wanted to try something new this year.

So I'm going to make a roast (beef) and the sides will be Green & Yellow Beans with Wild Mushrooms and Roasted New Potatoes with Roasted Garlic Sauce. For desert I'm going to see if I can find a busche de noel.





Happy holidays!

Liz R.


----------



## Taylor Jo (Dec 21, 2008)

We go over to their house and she fixes fried chicken every couple mths, if they have a birthday or something special. We've had them over "once" in the last year and that was to celebrate my husbands B.D. and my husband fixed chili and I fixed cornbread. I was surprised but they liked it. At first SHE wanted it at her place but she had Thanksgiving, so BIG MOUTH me said, well we could have Christmas here, IF you want. THEY said for ME to choose..... Well, I wanted to be a good sport and we ARE always at their place so I said yes we could have it here. NOW, I'm struggling. I'm not crazy about the lasanga, I guess I'm just TAKING the easy way out. I really don't mind asking her to bring a side dish, as she'd PROBABLY ask her girls to cook it. BUT, I really hate asking her to do a main dish seeing how they are coming to my house, even though they are picky. I KNOW if I fixed ROASTED chicken and stuffed them they wouldn't EAT the stuffing cause they didn't eat my last stuffing. AND they eat chicken ALL the time. SO that is out.

I just wish MY family was here, and I miss my daughter and grandkids SOOOO bad I ache, but "I" chose to move here, so nothing I can do about it now. Maybe next year I can go back for a visit. I'm just scared that what EVER I fix they won't eat, so I'm trying to find the simplest thing possible so if they don't it won't be that big of deal, YET I want it special too. I guess I can't have my cake and eat it. Again, thanks for the input. You guy's have made me NOT being back where I used to live more bearable. TJ


----------



## shelia (Dec 21, 2008)

What about cornish game hens? Maybe duck? You could use those cooking bags. I would keep the side dishes simple. Since they eat out a lot they must like fatty foods. You know they like fried chicken. They will probably like mashed potatoes and gravy. fresh cranberries on dill makes a very festive looking garnish. Put some sliced dry itallion salami and cheese cubes out for snacks.

I don't like the taste of some hams and find others very tastey. I don't consider myself picky though. Maybe it just seemed as though they didn't eat much since there was so much food. Sometimes we just don't realize how much we make. Try not to worry too much. If the do go home hungry, too bad. It's there loss. They agreed to come so they must like it a little more than you think they do.

We all feel such a big resposibility when entertaining it may make us think things didn't go as well as they actually did. I am sure Martha Stewart had guests that didn't just love every item she prepared. She doesn't dwell on it and just moves on. I say don't worry about them, they won't starve. Enjoy yourself and the company. That is what is important.


----------



## Taylor Jo (Dec 21, 2008)

shelia said:


> What about cornish game hens? Maybe duck? You could use those cooking bags. I would keep the side dishes simple. Since they eat out a lot they must like fatty foods. You know they like fried chicken. They will probably like mashed potatoes and gravy. fresh cranberries on dill makes a very festive looking garnish. Put some sliced dry itallion salami and cheese cubes out for snacks.I don't like the taste of some hams and find others very tastey. I don't consider myself picky though. Maybe it just seemed as though they didn't eat much since there was so much food. Sometimes we just don't realize how much we make. Try not to worry too much. If the do go home hungry, too bad. It's there loss. They agreed to come so they must like it a little more than you think they do.
> 
> We all feel such a big resposibility when entertaining it may make us think things didn't go as well as they actually did. I am sure Martha Stewart had guests that didn't just love every item she prepared. She doesn't dwell on it and just moves on. I say don't worry about them, they won't starve. Enjoy yourself and the company. That is what is important.



Sounds good but I don't think they'd eat the duck, at least from what she say's cause it comes from the "grocery store" THEY want to kill their OWN!!!!! Plus, she's ALWAYS talking about how CHICKENS have HORMONES in them and HER CHICKENS don't. They're ALL NATURAL. Which is fine, I don't have a problem with that IF you can raise them and have the housing for them, we don't and she didn't offer us any and I DIDN'T ask for any, YET she raised 50 or so for her best friend and they paid her for it. Which I would have done. I just try to keep the peace. It amazes me what THEY cook and eat. They fix A LOT of vegtables and like I said fixes EVERYTHING from scratch. Doesn't own a microwave, say's it's harmful.... Try's to cook ALL Natural.... HATES the way we EAT. One time went to the grocery store with her and she kept making awful comments about my cart and what I had in it. FINALLY I told her to knock it off and I haven't been back shopping with her since.


----------



## shelia (Dec 21, 2008)

LOL! She sounds pretty annoying! Where does think the resaraunt food comes from!! LOL! How about this... Do you have a local butcher shop nearby? Sometimes there meat is local. Maybe a pork roast might not be too expensive from there. I would sure hate to have fish for christmas! It's hard to think of anything else. Unless you might know of someone who hunts and would sell you something they shot. A local butcher might have some advise. Is there a health food store anywhere nearby?

You might want to fix something else that will taste good to yourself and your own family. There is no reason for you and your own family to suffer through a bland tastless meal just to make someone else happy. Broccoli, caulifour and artichokes are in season right now so something along those line may work for vedgies. I would hope there is no way to object to fresh potaotes. I suppose you could make them pinto beans or split pea soup. (I put ham in both of those though) Those are meat substitutes. Then serve the meat of choice to your own family.


----------



## Relic (Dec 21, 2008)

l know how you must feel l have a step daughter like that no matter what l cook it just isn't what she is into even though at times l see she does help herself to a lot with a sour look on her face. Some people no matter how much you try and want them to like your efforts you won't be able to please. l cook what l think the majority would like and to heck with the fuss pots they can go eat where they feel happiest if not here..


----------



## ruffian (Dec 21, 2008)

I've got one word for you

[SIZE=24pt]RESERVATIONS!![/SIZE]

They can order what they want, you order what you want, and no stress. Oh, and separate checks.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 21, 2008)

ruffian said:


> I've got one word for you
> 
> [SIZE=24pt]RESERVATIONS!![/SIZE]
> 
> They can order what they want, you order what you want, and no stress. Oh, and separate checks.



Sounds like a good idea to me!!! I was going to suggest what Neil suggested as well as bringing a side dish. What ever you decide I hope it all turns out well for you. If not, you can invite some of us forum members next year...we'll be happy to eat your traditional Christmas meal I'm sure!





Hosscrazy...what is that noel dessert you're talking about??


----------



## Taylor Jo (Dec 22, 2008)

NOW I like that idea.... RESERVATION. To bad they can't afford it and I can't afford to pay for they're whole heard. Otherwise gee that would be a WONDERFUL idea. Oh I do like that. AHHH, that would be great. I just WISH we could be friends, she has horses, I have horses, GEE, I've raised two kids, I'm NO dummy, I do have a brain and I like to share back and forth. It's not a competition. It's not like I WANT to tell her how to do things it's all about just sharing back and forth. I think gee she lacks friends and has trouble making them, I'm shy so it's hard for me to go out and make them UNLESS their mini people, so we could really be good friends to each other. BUT, she's just so determined to be BOSS and let me know she knows it all or acts like she knows it all. I think how sad. She's missing out on so much of life to be that much of a control freak.

My husband this morning said to stick with the lasanga, he thought they'd like that, plus he said get two loaves of french bread and put "REAL" butter on it and if the didn't like the main course they could fill up on bread the the salad that I'm going to ask them to bring. Plus, I'll ask them to bring a dessert too. I SWEAR I'm keeping it simple.... I'm NOT stressing out like last year. Gee, my house was perfectly clean, I had a beautifully set table, I really just wanted it to be nice, I love entertaining and feeding people, I'm good at it.

SOOOO, if it doesn't go well this year. NEXT YEAR YOUR ALL WELCOME TO COME and I'll fix a ham dinner with all the trimmings. I fix some KILLER YAMS......

Thanks all for your help. Appreciate it. Nice to know others who have the same type of family members too. Couldn't have made my mind up with out you..... TJ


----------



## Neil (Dec 22, 2008)

Taylor Jo said:


> SOOOO, if it doesn't go well this year. NEXT YEAR YOUR ALL WELCOME TO COME and I'll fix a ham dinner with all the trimmings. I fix some KILLER YAMS......


Remember gang you heard it here first. Start making your Holiday plans for next year.


----------



## whitney (Dec 22, 2008)

Ruffian beat me to it.

Christmas is about being together and I don't think it matters where. Let them pick the place and their meal, can't fault you there.


----------



## shelia (Dec 22, 2008)

There is one or two in every family! LOL! At least you only have to see them once in a while. In your case it seems she is around a lot. She sounds like a bully and really enjoying herself. Try to just ignore her comments. people like this feed off of any reaction they get. It sounds like she will try to find fault no matter what you do. She is clearly jealous of you and you family. Don't let someone like this spoil what a fun day it can be. I might be tempted to just tell her it's road kill and hope she doesn't eat any. If she doesn't then she will be the one going hungry, not anybody else. She is really only hurting herself. Let her just make her own self misrable and not drag anyone else down with her. Maybe in a few years she may learn some manners, if not, oh well.


----------



## dreaminmini (Dec 22, 2008)

What a rude way for her to act! Specially at Christmas, where is the holiday spirit? Kudos for you trying to be friends with her despite her 'tude. I for one would have been thankful and appreciative of a wonderful dinner. Sounded delicious to me...what time should I be at yours next year...MMMMM YAMS!!!! LOL


----------



## Taylor Jo (Dec 26, 2008)

I just wanted you all to know how it turned out. It was wonderful. The lasagna came out perfect, everyone liked it and ate seconds. It was really all very good. ONLY GLITCH. We decided to open our Secret Santa presents early and her husband received a cheese and meat set. 15 min before dinner was served she took it upon her self to SERVE IT!!!!!! I had decided NOT to serve anything before the meal cause of it being such a heavy meal AND the fact that they ALWAYS show up late and THEY DID!!!! I knew there would be no time between dinner and snack time. Well there was about 40 min. this time due to the lasagna having to cook a little longer. I was kinda MIFFED about that.

I was NOT happy, but what can you do.... I was SHOCKED she did it. She didn't even ask me, she just got up, got in my kitchen and DID IT. I would NEVER EVER think to do that at someone's house.

BUT, other then that everything else was fine. I'm glad thanks to you guy's it turned out so well. The German Chocolate Cake was fantastic. Oh boy made from scratch!!!!! OH she brought a peach cobbler over that had already been eaten out of. I thought that was a bit strange, for a CHRISTMAS dinner.

I didn't go all out with the china, gold plate liners, water goblets or the gold silverware. I just went plain everyday dishes. I knew it WASN'T going to be appreciated so I didn't bother. I'll do it for my husband and if I have "other" company I'll make it special for them. I talked to my daughter and grand kids on the phone and THEY were so excited and SOOOO appreciative of what I sent them for Christmas, I wasn't so sad. My grandson was like "Nana your the best." TJ


----------



## SampleMM (Dec 26, 2008)

Boy am I glad to hear that the lasagna was a hit because I was the one who suggested it. Now, I can breathe a big sigh of relief!!


----------



## Casnos Minis (Dec 26, 2008)

Miniv said:


> How about ROAST BEEF? You can do baked potatoes OR, I make Yorkshire Pudding instead........both require gravy. I serve a hot mustard on the side for the beef, or people ask for the gravy on it instead........A salad and vegie on the side.......And a dessert. It's all much easier than a turkey dinner, IMO.
> If you want to know about the Yorkshire Pudding recipe, let me know. It's EASY!!!! And everyone I've served it to loves it.


My nana used to make roastbeef, browned potatoes, and yorkshire pudding all the time. I love yorkshire pudding. I don't know man people that know of it.

christy


----------

